# Hey, "Looking for lease" Where are you??



## 98RIDE (Apr 29, 2008)

I see alot of "Looking for lease" threads, so how come so many clubs advertising here.

We have a GREAT club in Hancock county, just outside of Milledgeville, w/ 1150ac, camp sites w/ electricity. Hancock county being a State mandated QDM county, we follow state laws. We have a great group of guy's and we are family friendly. All for only $550.00 per year.
We need 2 members as of today. Running @ 8-10 food plots.
PM me or tyler1 for more details or with any questions. 
You can also call me at 678-642-2559

Members Needed –2 

Club Name –RCHC (Rocky Creek Hunt Club)

Type Of Club – Family

Acres –1150

Location –Hancock Co.

See State County Map Here –

Type Of Habitat –Planted pine of all stages, hardwood draws and creek bottoms. Some swamp.

Game Available –Deer, turkey, rabbit

Quality Deer Management –Yes per state QDM

Food Plots -Yes @ 8-10

Supplemental Feeders -Allowed after Turkey season. Must be removed priior to Deer season per state regulations.

Total Members –27

Dues -$550

Guests Allowed –After opening day of gun season

Private Or Commercial Lease –Commercial

ATV Use –Yes

Clubhouse / Camping Area –On-site camping

Power –Yes

RV Hookups -No

Running Water –No

Ice Machine –No

Walk In Freezer -No

Skinning Rack –Yes

Shooting Range -Yes


Contact Name -Denzel or John

Phone# -404-787-6925 Denzel (Pres)
                 678-642-2559 John

Hours –Anytime

Email –johnharris87@aol.com
dterrell@seligenterprises.com


----------



## gadeerwoman (Apr 29, 2008)

Sometimes it helps to post more info on the club: total number of members, basic rules, deer limit per member if any, personal areas or all 'first come/first serve', a little info about the type of land, pictures of the place. Might want to post a little more info and see if that helps.


----------



## Chris Tyre (Apr 29, 2008)

I'm with you on this. I think about this alot and it looks like the ratio of members wanted out numbers the amount of hunters looking for membership. I've got alot more response off this forum than the 2 other magazines I'm paying for. Alot of inquiries here, just only about a third of them are serious. We lowered our number of members and raised the dues this year and thought it would help because people didn't like 24 members on 2000 acres so now I get complaints on price. It's very stressful this time of year but somehow it always pulls together in the end. Good Luck Buddy!


----------



## Blue Iron (Apr 29, 2008)

98RIDE said:


> I don't understand! This site is full of people looking for a place to hunt, right? so why is it so hard to find members for our club?
> We have a GREAT club in Hancock county, just outside of Milledgeville, w/ 1150ac, camp sites w/ electricity. Hancock county being a State mandated QDM county, we follow state laws. We have a great group of guy's and we are family friendly. All for only $550.00 per year.
> We need 5 members as of today, and have had a thread here for a couple of months. So where is everyone?
> Come on guy's and gal's.
> ...



Which direction from Milledgeville?


----------



## tyler1 (Apr 29, 2008)

Blue Iron said:


> Which direction from Milledgeville?



Toward Sparta on 22.  Only about 10 minuets out of town.


----------



## Rem270 (Apr 29, 2008)

PM sent


----------



## gcaskew (Apr 29, 2008)

*PM sent*

Sent a PM asking for more info and giving my contact info..

Thanks


----------



## ACguy (Apr 29, 2008)

I think alot of people are looking for leases in area's where no one on the board has a club.


----------



## 98RIDE (Apr 29, 2008)

*gcaskew*



gcaskew said:


> Sent a PM asking for more info and giving my contact info..
> 
> Thanks



Try again, didn't get your pm...thanks


----------



## SGADawg (Apr 29, 2008)

pm sent


----------



## gdaagent (Apr 29, 2008)

They'll wait until a week before the season starts and start posting threads looking for a club. 

Then they can't understand why they can't find one.

These leases aren't cheap, but they want a low priced club. We have 22 members on about 700 acres. $430 each. A lot of members for that piece of property. I was skeptical, at first, but in three years, I still have never seen all of our members.


----------



## 98RIDE (Apr 30, 2008)

bump


----------



## gcaskew (Apr 30, 2008)

*I can't believe this*

I just joined this club site unseen after talking to Denzel for 20 minutes.
After 30 years of hunting with my Dad he is putting his gun up due to age, so I am looking for a new club and making some new hunting buddies. Killing deer is about 50% for me and the other is the (sounding like a dork here, sorry..lol) the fellowship at the camp and just the good times being in the woods.

Denzel convinced me this is the place for me, now if there are just deer in the woods..lol

Sending my check out now. Can't wait to meet you guys and do some hard core bowhunting.

Carlton


----------



## Oldgold Buck (Apr 30, 2008)

sounds like a good deal on a great club with great guys.  I used to hunt right outside Eatonton in Putnam county and its just too far for me.  2 hours one way and this club is even further from me.


----------



## tyler1 (Apr 30, 2008)

gcaskew said:


> I just joined this club site unseen after talking to Denzel for 20 minutes.
> After 30 years of hunting with my Dad he is putting his gun up due to age, so I am looking for a new club and making some new hunting buddies. Killing deer is about 50% for me and the other is the (sounding like a dork here, sorry..lol) the fellowship at the camp and just the good times being in the woods.
> 
> Denzel convinced me this is the place for me, now if there are just deer in the woods..lol
> ...



98Ride did the same thing last year and as you can see he is glad that he did.  You are right about the fellowship.  That we have as you will see.  Welcome to the club.  Denzil


----------



## yellowhammer (Apr 30, 2008)

Your price is good and the club sounds good.Probably your lack of responses is that many of us,myself included,have joined clubs that were not what we were led to believe they were.I went to join one club,arrived with my and my son`s money,and learned that there were quite a few "rules"that were not told to me.I backed out.I`ve joined two more that were a bust.I`ve come to the point that I would rather hunt WMAs than join a club.You`ve done a great job of posting your rules.Also,as soon as I see that a club has several openings,my next question is"why did they get out"?I was once in a 30-member club for 14 years,and we rarely ever had an opening.In the end I was priced out,due to the success we had with QDM.I`m also fed up leasing from timber companies.Hope ya`ll fill it up and have a good season.


----------



## tyler1 (Apr 30, 2008)

yellowhammer said:


> Your price is good and the club sounds good.Probably your lack of responses is that many of us,myself included,have joined clubs that were not what we were led to believe they were.I went to join one club,arrived with my and my son`s money,and learned that there were quite a few "rules"that were not told to me.I backed out.I`ve joined two more that were a bust.I`ve come to the point that I would rather hunt WMAs than join a club.You`ve done a great job of posting your rules.Also,as soon as I see that a club has several openings,my next question is"why did they get out"?I was once in a 30-member club for 14 years,and we rarely ever had an opening.In the end I was priced out,due to the success we had with QDM.I`m also fed up leasing from timber companies.Hope ya`ll fill it up and have a good season.



Not to get away from the reason for this thread but you are speaking the truth and I could not agree with you more.  My family was in a club for 14 years (I think) until the property was sold 9 years ago and we rarely had more than one or two openings a year and we had a waiting list of guys that were begging to get in.  After our land was sold our core group went our seperate ways for a couple of years until we found this land.  Most of us grouped back up and here we are.    We made the choice three years ago to keep the cost as low as we can yet have enough room for an enjoyable hunting experence.  We did this year cut the membership by 5 and the cost increase did cause us to lose some members as well as cost of gas/driving distance, divorce, babies, getting married and being in a QDM county.

The hunting world is a lot different than the hunting world that us older guys grew up in and I am not sure that is a good thing.  

Yellowhammer, if you ever want to give a club another give me a call and thanks for your kind words.


----------



## DEERODGERS (May 1, 2008)

you post looks better with the template, good job!  good luck


----------



## 98RIDE (May 2, 2008)

ttt


----------



## 98RIDE (May 3, 2008)

come on guy's and gal's...time's a wastin'


----------



## 98RIDE (May 3, 2008)

ttt


----------



## Wghead0953 (May 4, 2008)

I'm interested in a good deer hunting club, but especially interested in it for turkey hunting. How is your population of birds? and do many of the members turkey hunt much?


----------



## tyler1 (May 4, 2008)

Wghead0953 said:


> I'm interested in a good deer hunting club, but especially interested in it for turkey hunting. How is your population of birds? and do many of the members turkey hunt much?



Our turkey population is good.  As for how many members turkey hunt, this year not many.  In years past on Saturdays there would be 3-4 guys and most Sundays there would be someone there every second or third week.  To the best of my knowledge that has not been anyone there the last 3 weekends.  Due to the cost of gas me and my boys have been hunting National Forest close to home and we would be 2 of the 3-4 guys as my youngest does not call he just goes with me.  If you want to hunt during the week you will have the place to your self.  Denzil


----------



## Ludlow75 (May 6, 2008)

Hey 98, I here you are our new member coordinator.  Way to go!  As for food plots, does Shawn have a plan?  My pops and I are going to get down there in a few weeks and try and break some ground or at least scout some areas.  Have you seen camp road since they cut? Bobby


----------



## tyler1 (May 7, 2008)

Ludlow75 said:


> Hey 98, I here you are our new member coordinator.  Way to go!  As for food plots, does Shawn have a plan?  My pops and I are going to get down there in a few weeks and try and break some ground or at least scout some areas.  Have you seen camp road since they cut? Bobby



I am going down this Saturday to give things a look and show the property.  I know that Sean has gotten lime prices and once we get full he is going to order the lime etc.  If you have a place that we do not know of and want it limed make sure that Sean knows. It would also help to give him the size.  We are planning on have a lime truck come in so make sure that they can get the truck in there.  Your small plot will have to be done by hand.  I will let you know how things look first of the week.


----------



## 98RIDE (May 7, 2008)

tyler1 said:


> I am going down this Saturday to give things a look and show the property.  I know that Sean has gotten lime prices and once we get full he is going to order the lime etc.  If you have a place that we do not know of and want it limed make sure that Sean knows. It would also help to give him the size.  We are planning on have a lime truck come in so make sure that they can get the truck in there.  Your small plot will have to be done by hand.  I will let you know how things look first of the week.




Denzel,
What time should I tell them to meet you saturday?


----------



## tyler1 (May 7, 2008)

I will be at camp around 10:00.  I am going to be turkey hunting so if I am a little late to hang tight.


----------



## DEERODGERS (May 7, 2008)

Hey,
found this site, did the sign up thing and then next day (today) I posted the same stuff I did here.  New people who didn't know about GON.  Directed them to my thread here and walla, have enough people coming saturday to probably fill all vacant memberships.... give it a try.  They send out emails to all of their intrested members and all you do is answer them.  works great. site address is   http://groups.yahoo.com


----------



## 98RIDE (May 8, 2008)

DEERODGERS said:


> Hey,
> found this site, did the sign up thing and then next day (today) I posted the same stuff I did here.  New people who didn't know about GON.  Directed them to my thread here and walla, have enough people coming saturday to probably fill all vacant memberships.... give it a try.  They send out emails to all of their intrested members and all you do is answer them.  works great. site address is   http://groups.yahoo.com




Thanks again...


----------



## 98RIDE (May 12, 2008)

ttt


----------



## 98RIDE (May 14, 2008)

Ttt


----------

